# Setup



## Levvieman (Sep 14, 2021)




----------



## ronan08 (Dec 21, 2019)

This is sooo good the big commercial lever machine and massive grinder in comparison with the tiny baby one hiding in the corner amazing stuff


----------



## Levvieman (Sep 14, 2021)

ronan08 said:


> This is sooo good the big commercial lever machine and massive grinder in comparison with the tiny baby one hiding in the corner amazing stuff


 Yep.Stable and sturdy.


----------



## Denis S (Jul 31, 2020)

I am sorry, is it this sturdy?:


----------



## Levvieman (Sep 14, 2021)

Denis S said:


> I am sorry, is it this sturdy?:


 Please explain?


----------



## Denis S (Jul 31, 2020)

You came into the ACS vesuvius evo topic to point out the flex as a problem, or at least to question it.

Looking at the machine you have at :50 I see flex, but you say it's sturdy and you are happy with it.


----------



## Levvieman (Sep 14, 2021)

Denis S said:


> You came into the ACS vesuvius evo topic to point out the flex as a problem.
> 
> Looking at the machine you have at :50 I see flex, but you say it's sturdy and you are happy with it.


 Well to be honoust I don't see a flex in the video. But I came via a youtube video into the topic. It showed a huge flexing front. I found out that that was just a test machine and the issue has been solved.


----------



## Levvieman (Sep 14, 2021)

Made a quick video.


----------



## Levvieman (Sep 14, 2021)

As you can see in the video I pull with force. I don't see any flex.


----------

